# Recommendation for taxidermist who does boar and ram mounts



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm looking for any recommendations for a taxidermist who can do a wild boar shoulder mount and also a ram shoulder mount. 
Pics of examples would be nice too. 

I want to have a back up taxidermist to the one I have....just in case.

So any recommendations and prices is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

Why would you need a back up?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here you go.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Jon & Holly Cart said:


> Why would you need a back up?


Because I do, ok?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

fish patroll said:


> here you go.


Very nice!! 
How much?
Do you pull the tusks out and make a plaque with them?
Also would you be able to do a ram shoulder mount? If so, price?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Lmao.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

CMR said:


> Because I do, ok?


 
*Actually,... No! *

*Thats NOT OK!*

Can you see why, we the Taxidermists, might have a somewhat skeptical eye about getting paid when you make an open ended statement like that?

So...just in case what? 

I'm sure a lot of 'US' would like to hear that answer or at least a little clarification.

Mitch


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i just took it that he is not happy with his current taxidermists work so he is doing his homework trying to find someone new.like we always tell people ask for recomendations and check out thier work for yourself,right!!!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll wait to see where he's coming from first, before I comment any further.

Mitch


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

fish patroll said:


> i just took it that he is not happy with his current taxidermists work so he is doing his homework trying to find someone new.like we always tell people ask for recomendationa and check out thier work for yourself,right!!!


I haven't gotten the mounts back and keep getting a run around.
Is it so wrong to do a little searching?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> *Actually,... No! *
> 
> *Thats NOT OK!*
> 
> ...


what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I'll wait to see where he's coming from first, before I comment any further.
> 
> Mitch


Go ahead, I'd like to hear what you have to say.


----------

